# Servlet.Properties



## 0816 (24. Apr 2012)

Hallo, ich hab hier ein Projekt bei welchem mit Servletts gearbeitet wird.
Diese sind irgendwo... keine Ahnung wo gespeichert und werden vermutlich über die Datei:

Servletts.Props

aufgerufen.
In der Datei steht folgendes:



> default.initParams=canBrowseDirs=true
> default.loadOnStartup=true
> #
> # Demo servlet showing all the request information
> ...




könnt ihr mir mit diesen Angaben sagen, wie die Servlet dateien aufgerufen werden?
Bzw. wwo ich sie finden kann oder was überhaupt
"Login.mapping =/Servlet/loginservlet" heißt? bzw was alles bedeutedet? .mapping? etc?

Danke und Grüße

(bin ein Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet, daher die komischen Fragen ;-))


----------



## Fant (24. Apr 2012)

Hier sollte eigentlich alles stehen:

Servlet Configuration

Gruß Fant


----------



## 0816 (25. Apr 2012)

Oke ich denke ein Wenig hab ich jetzt verstanden.
Nur um die Servlets, die bereits in einem "Container" sind ändern zu wollen, muss ich ja wissen wo diese sich befinden.
Nur hab ich nirgends auf dem Webserver die Servletdatein ansich gefunden. 
Nur dieses oben beschriebene File(ich vermute das ist der Container oder?)

Sprich wenn ich ein Servlet ändern will, weiß ich immer noch nicht wo ich dieses nach der Änderung hinspeichern muss auf meinem Webserver.

*Verwirrung*

Hilfe


----------



## nillehammer (25. Apr 2012)

Auf dem Webserver muss die kompilierte .class-Datei landen, nicht der Quellcode. Die .class-Dateien liegen bei JEE-Webanwendungen unter WEB-INF/classes (hier dann noch die Unterordner für die Packages beachten). Wenn sie in jars verpackt sind, liegen die jars unter WEB-INF/lib.

Üblicherweise tauscht man aber nicht einzelne Dateien aus, sondern lässt sich von seiner Entwicklungs- oder Buildumgebung ein _WAR_ (Web Archive) bauen. Dieses muss entweder direkt ins Filesystem in den Ordner "webapps" (zumindest bei Tomcat heißt der so) gespeichert werden oder man nutzt die manager-Applikation.


----------

